# Champion Maltese Breeders in SC, NC, or GA???



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,
This is my first post! :biggrin: 

I have always loved Maltese dogs and I am ready to have one of my own. :wub: 
I am currently located in SC, but am often in NC and willing to travel to GA.

I am looking for a breeder that sells puppies with health-tested, Champion titled parents. 
Also, I would like puppies that come with a health/genetic defect guarantee, and come with their Pedigree.

I am not planning on showing my puppy or breeding him/her, but the requirements above are important to me.

Does anyone know of a trustworthy breeder, that would have puppies that meet my above standards in my area?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You might try the American Maltese Association's breeder list to get started on your research.
You're wise to want a well bred maltese from a reputable show breeder. It may take a little 
time but you will find just the right pup for you. http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Apr 16 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763881


> I am looking for a breeder that sells puppies with health-tested, Champion titled parents.
> <span style="color:#800080">This is a possiblitly. A lot of breeders are testing for liver problems before placing them with new people. And show breeder's do have parents that are both champion titled. But, there isn't any testing that can be done on genetics. They are working on some markers, but it hasn't happened yet.
> Try this link: http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm
> 
> ...


Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I live in North Carolina. If I were looking for a puppy, I'd contact both Lar Mors Maltese and Tiffanee Maltese in South Carolina.

http://www.larmorsmaltese.com/

http://www.unforgettablemaltese.com/tiffanee/tiffanee.html

One of our members, Tanner's Mom, is very familiar with both of them. Hopefully she will see this thread and comment.

There are a couple of breeders in NC who are on the AMA list now that I am not familiar with, but might be worth contacting.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

You may also want to look into Silkess Maltese in NC...I have spoken with her and she is a great breeder, although she is not on the AMA list she works closely with some longtime AMA members. ilovemymaltese (Briana) has a gorgeous little girl from Cindy, you can PM her for more info. I believe she also has 3 gorgeous boys available in May. Here is the link to the post of the puppies' pix: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=44641&hl=

Good luck with your search!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 16 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763895


> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Apr 16 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763881





> I am looking for a breeder that sells puppies with health-tested, Champion titled parents.
> <span style="color:#800080">This is a possiblitly. A lot of breeders are testing for liver problems before placing them with new people. And show breeder's do have parents that are both champion titled. But, there isn't any testing that can be done on genetics. They are working on some markers, but it hasn't happened yet.
> Try this link: http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm
> 
> ...


Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

Can you clarify this a bit for me? Are you saying that no Maltese breeder will give a written health guarantee? Is this b/c the only major issues in Malts are liver problems and as you say, can't be genetically testing for? I know for a fact that many breeders offer guarantee on everything from LP and HD to Von Wilbrant's. Of course, even if the breeder does everything possible, a problem can still occur. That's when the breeder offers part of the purchase price back or a replacement pup. Don't you guarantee your pups against things like parvo for at least a couple days after the sell?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A lot of reputable show breeders stand behind their dogs and do give guarantees. That's not to say nothing can
happen but they will be there to find a way to help or replace or even pay for medical attention.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I just wanted to say good for you, good for you and good for you, for doing your research!!!! I get so excited and happy for people when they start off in the right direction.

I am learning, that getting a special baby from a reputable breeder will really lower the risk greatly for health problems.

I had two major major heartaches, loosing my Tina Marie at age 7 and my sweet Kara at age 8, because I didn't have the knowledge that I have gained since being here on SM, and I never want anyone to experience that heartache.

I wish you all the best on your search for that special fur-baby.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 17 2009, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763902


> You may also want to look into Silkess Maltese in NC...I have spoken with her and she is a great breeder, although she is not on the AMA list she works closely with some longtime AMA members. ilovemymaltese (Briana) has a gorgeous little girl from Cindy, you can PM her for more info. I believe she also has 3 gorgeous boys available in May. Here is the link to the post of the puppies' pix: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=44641&hl=
> 
> Good luck with your search![/B]



Oh, yes. My beautiful Gigi is from Cindy. Most of Gigi's pedigree is all champions. Cindy is THE BEST. But I guess I am a little biased. LOL Cindy has been showing/breeding only maltese since the early 1970s, she has many champions, and her malts have the best pedigrees. She knows most of the dogs in Gigi's five-gen pedigree, so she only picked the best. Not to mention, they are super healthy and she garantees this. She knows maltese and is always there to help me out with questions, ect. I send her pictures of Gigi all the time. The puppies she has right now are champion sired and have a beautiful dam as well. She has the majority of her puppies in the spring/summer, in case you didn't want a male puppy, but a little female instead.

Oh and :Welcome 3:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Where in SC do you live? I may be able to help you as I go to all the local shows. There's a dog show in Aiken this weekend, 6 Malts are showing. Go to InfoDog for details. PM me if you'd like more info on some of these breeders.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone! I noticed the puppies in the link with Silkess Maltese have orangish coloring on their ears. Is that temporary or permanent? Because I would love an all-white Maltese.

The reason why I am so concerned with these genetic issues, and wanting to have a puppy with champion parents, is because of a HORRIBLE experience I had buying a Maltese puppy a few years ago. I did not do my research, and was mesmerized by the puppies' cuteness, and purchased one from an irresponsible breeder who lied. I brought the puppy home, and he started crying as he itched his ears and body, and coughing like he was choking. I rushed him to the vet-- turned out he had multiple fleas in his ears and on his skin, worms inside him, and a *genetic defect of a collapsed trachea*, something one of his parents had to have had! Since I was moving down South (I used to live in New England area), the vet said the coughing would get worse with humidity... so thankfully the breeder took him back. 

I can't go through this again! It was so sad. :smcry: So I feel like if I am very stringent about the parents being champions, and am able to find a breeder willing to give a health guarantee, they probably aren't hiding any sicknesses or known problems from me.

I will contact the breeders everyone mentioned, thanks!  

Does anyone have dogs from any of these breeders mentioned/pictures of them?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 16 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763895


> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Apr 16 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763881





> I am looking for a breeder that sells puppies with health-tested, Champion titled parents.
> <span style="color:#800080">This is a possiblitly. A lot of breeders are testing for liver problems before placing them with new people. And show breeder's do have parents that are both champion titled. But, there isn't any testing that can be done on genetics. They are working on some markers, but it hasn't happened yet.
> Try this link: http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm
> 
> ...


Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with most of what you said, but most breeders do give a genetic defect guarantee of 1-2 years.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, Cindy is a great maltese breeder, Silkess Maltese.......She is very, very knowledgeable and smart about her dogs and she does have three darling male maltese right now. Briana's Gigi is a little living doll!!! Call her and talk with her and you will see what we mean!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">*Not ALL AMA compliant breeders choose to be publically listed, or have a website. Contact "JuliePhillips" <[email protected]> at the AMA and request a list of breeders in your area.*</span>


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 17 2009, 04:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763957


> Oh, yes. My beautiful Gigi is from Cindy. Most of Gigi's pedigree is all champions. Cindy is THE BEST. But I guess I am a little biased. LOL Cindy has been showing/breeding only maltese since the early 1970s, she has many champions, and her malts have the best pedigrees. She knows most of the dogs in Gigi's five-gen pedigree, so she only picked the best. Not to mention, they are super healthy and she garantees this. She knows maltese and is always there to help me out with questions, ect. I send her pictures of Gigi all the time. The puppies she has right now are champion sired and have a beautiful dam as well. She has the majority of her puppies in the spring/summer, in case you didn't want a male puppy, but a little female instead.
> 
> Oh and :Welcome 3:[/B]


ilovemymaltese: do you more pictures of your Gigi? How old is she now? Is she all white? How much does she weigh?
Thanks for helping!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Apr 17 2009, 06:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763997


> Thanks for all of the replies everyone! I noticed the puppies in the link with Silkess Maltese have orangish coloring on their ears. Is that temporary or permanent? Because I would love an all-white Maltese.
> 
> The reason why I am so concerned with these genetic issues, and wanting to have a puppy with champion parents, is because of a HORRIBLE experience I had buying a Maltese puppy a few years ago. I did not do my research, and was mesmerized by the puppies' cuteness, and purchased one from an irresponsible breeder who lied. I brought the puppy home, and he started crying as he itched his ears and body, and coughing like he was choking. I rushed him to the vet-- turned out he had multiple fleas in his ears and on his skin, worms inside him, and a *genetic defect of a collapsed trachea*, something one of his parents had to have had! Since I was moving down South (I used to live in New England area), the vet said the coughing would get worse with humidity... so thankfully the breeder took him back.
> 
> ...


Hi!

There is a thread that was posted about where you got your dog, the website and pictures that is always a lot of fun to follow!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39306

As far as beige or lemon on the ears of a puppy, I would say that is the least of the worries. 90% of the time, it fades. 

I'm sorry to hear of your horrible experience, that poor little puppy. good luck in your search!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

As Stacy said, the lemon on the ears typically fades and is usually a sign of great pigment. :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Apr 17 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764043


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 17 2009, 04:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763957





> Oh, yes. My beautiful Gigi is from Cindy. Most of Gigi's pedigree is all champions. Cindy is THE BEST. But I guess I am a little biased. LOL Cindy has been showing/breeding only maltese since the early 1970s, she has many champions, and her malts have the best pedigrees. She knows most of the dogs in Gigi's five-gen pedigree, so she only picked the best. Not to mention, they are super healthy and she garantees this. She knows maltese and is always there to help me out with questions, ect. I send her pictures of Gigi all the time. The puppies she has right now are champion sired and have a beautiful dam as well. She has the majority of her puppies in the spring/summer, in case you didn't want a male puppy, but a little female instead.
> 
> Oh and :Welcome 3:[/B]


ilovemymaltese: do you more pictures of your Gigi? How old is she now? Is she all white? How much does she weigh?
Thanks for helping!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Gigi has great pigment! Her breeder said in all her years of showing/breeding malts, she has never seen a malt with so much pigment  Gigi is probably the only malt on this forum with so much pigment. The orangish coloring on the pups ears, will most likely grow out. 90% of maltese puppy's ears have that coloring and with 90% of those pups, the pigment will fade or grow out. If a maltese does not have good pigment, it can't be shown. That would be a fault. Pigment is highly desireable amongst malt breeders. Pigment is what makes maltese's noses, paw pads, and the eyeliner/halos around their eyes black. Even some champion maltese have dark spots in their hair. Some spots in Gigi's hair did not grow out, maybe it will later on though. Those spots in her hair are not white, just a tiny bit darker, but unoticable to everybody who sees her. Her parents were all white and her other sibling's hair is all white as well. I still love my Gigi the same, I just think her pigment makes her special. :Flowers 2: 
Miss Gigi is 10.5 months old and weighs 3 pounds, and 4 pounds if she eats all her food that day, which is rare. LOL
Look back on my past picture post for more adorable pictures : http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ult_type=topics


































Oh, your story of your last puppy, reminds me of my own. My first puppy I recieved in August 08. She was *champion sired*. She also died three months later due to due to a genetic defect, which caused her liver to shut down, and the toxins went to her brain. I had to put the poor thing to sleep in my arms. Our family was heartbroken, and we did not want to go through that again. So we searched for a month for the perfect puppy from a reputable breeder. Reputable breeders do liver and bile acid test on all their dogs and puppies and most good breeders do have a health contract. I know Cindy does. In fact, she talk to us for hours about the health and how/what to do with our new puppy Gigi when we went to her house. I learned so much from her and also learned from all the mistakes I made with our last malt puppy. I trust Cindy with my life! We were at the vet every week with my last malt. But Gigi has only been to the vet twice, one for her rabies shot and another for her spay.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 17 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764017


> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">*Not ALL AMA compliant breeders choose to be publically listed, or have a website. Contact "JuliePhillips" <[email protected]> at the AMA and request a list of breeders in your area.*</span>[/B]


Julie has been the AMA Breeder Referral Contact since long before the Breeder Referral List was posted on the AMA website and the only way to get the list was by mail. What she sends out is the same list that is now posted on AMA's website. So that there is no confusion, AMA has only one Breeder Referral List and members either choose to be on it or not.

MaryH


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Can you clarify this a bit for me? Are you saying that no Maltese breeder will give a written health guarantee? Is this b/c the only major issues in Malts are liver problems and as you say, can't be genetically testing for? I know for a fact that many breeders offer guarantee on everything from LP and HD to Von Wilbrant's. Of course, even if the breeder does everything possible, a problem can still occur. That's when the breeder offers part of the purchase price back or a replacement pup. Don't you guarantee your pups against things like parvo for at least a couple days after the sell? 

What I am saying is that as breeder's we cannot *"garantee"* that a health problem will not arise down the line through the years. 
Can we give a "health garantee" for the puppie *not *to have major problems in the first year? We can and I do, give them money back, help with vet bills, and/or exchange the puppy with another. But, no one can garantee that a dog will *never* have health problems in their life time. Which is what the OP had said she wanted. 
There are many major health problems in Maltese. The biggest fear is Liver Shunt. Some autoimmune diseases are not exactly hereditary. But, then again everything we are is genetics.
Tina


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 17 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763913


> A lot of reputable show breeders stand behind their dogs and do give guarantees. That's not to say nothing can
> happen but they will be there to find a way to help or replace or even pay for medical attention.[/B]


As a breeder I do stand behind my dogs. I give a 2 year health garantee on liver shunt and any life threatening health problems that arise out of genetics. I know people get attached to their puppy and do not want to exchange them for another, so I try to help them as best I can with the medical part of the health issue. 
Tina


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Apr 17 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763997


> Thanks for all of the replies everyone! I noticed the puppies in the link with Silkess Maltese have orangish coloring on their ears. Is that temporary or permanent? Because I would love an all-white Maltese.
> 
> The reason why I am so concerned with these genetic issues, and wanting to have a puppy with champion parents, is because of a HORRIBLE experience I had buying a Maltese puppy a few years ago. I did not do my research, and was mesmerized by the puppies' cuteness, and purchased one from an irresponsible breeder who lied. I brought the puppy home, and he started crying as he itched his ears and body, and coughing like he was choking. I rushed him to the vet-- turned out he had multiple fleas in his ears and on his skin, worms inside him, and a *genetic defect of a collapsed trachea*, something one of his parents had to have had! Since I was moving down South (I used to live in New England area), the vet said the coughing would get worse with humidity... so thankfully the breeder took him back.
> 
> ...


I do understand where you are coming from. You did get a bad deal from a bad breeder. The good side is that they took the puppie back. To have worms and fleas is inexcusable. I don't mean to be such a hard a** on health garantees, but we are working with a living breathing animal. We just cannot be 100% sure on genetics. A recessive gene can show up in a puppy from the parents. One you had no idea was there. We can do liver enzymes on puppies before they go to their new home, but it isn't 100% that an acquired liver shunt won't show up later. 
All the breeder's mentioned are top knotch breeders in my book. 
Tina


----------



## gingersmaltese (May 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Apr 17 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763881


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post! :biggrin:
> 
> I have always loved Maltese dogs and I am ready to have one of my own. :wub:
> ...


_*
Post removed by admin/mod team to comply with tPF rules - No selling of animals allowed.*_


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Apr 17 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763881


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post! :biggrin:
> 
> I have always loved Maltese dogs and I am ready to have one of my own. :wub:
> ...


Ginger sells mixed and teacups. I'd steer clear of there.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 31 2009, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783774


> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Apr 17 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763881





> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post! :biggrin:
> 
> I have always loved Maltese dogs and I am ready to have one of my own. :wub:
> ...


Ginger sells mixed and teacups. I'd steer clear of there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't look past the first page but I don't care for the look of those puppies. I agree with Brit - keep looking.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Ginger Maltese- thank you for informing me that you are in my area! 

But, since I initially posted this topic in April, I have found another breeder and made a deposit that I feel very happy about.

Everyone else, thank you for your concern about the breeder. Wasn't there another thread recently about Ginger Maltese? Maybe I am getting the names confused :blink:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 31 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783805


> Ginger Maltese- thank you for informing me that you are in my area!
> 
> But, since I initially posted this topic in April, I have found another breeder and made a deposit that I feel very happy about.
> 
> Everyone else, thank you for your concern about the breeder. Wasn't there another thread recently about Ginger Maltese? Maybe I am getting the names confused :blink:[/B]


When were you going to update us that you have found a malt breeder???? LOL
So spill the beans, who's the breeder? You can pm me if you want.


----------

